
JStat: Statistical JavaScript Library - DanielRibeiro
http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/08/jStat
======
hencq
Wow, this looks really cool; I'm definitely going to play with this. Has
anybody used it for anything yet? I'm wondering what the speed is like. Since
it's pure javascript, I'd imagine it would be quite a bit slower than R.
However the demo seems quite responsive, so maybe I'll be pleasantly
surprised.

------
jparise
Direct link to the jStat site: <http://www.jstat.org/>

    
    
      jStat is a statistical library written in JavaScript that allows you
      to perform advanced statistical operations without the need of a
      dedicated statistical language (i.e. MATLAB or R).

------
oscilloscope
jStat seems much more comprehensive stats-wise than other js libs. Lacking
docs, the source is well organized and readable:
<https://github.com/jstat/jstat/tree/master/src>

For a few stat functions more, check out Jason Davies' science.js, which was
extracted from d3.js: <https://github.com/jasondavies/science.js>

For basic stats and math, MooTool's Array.Math has some nice functions:
<http://mootools.net/forge/p/array_math>

